

Uber CEO: Self-Driving Cars Are the Future, Drivers Are Not - jgalt212
https://recode.net/2014/05/28/uber-ceo-self-driving-cars-are-the-future-drivers-are-not-2/

======
lauradhamilton
He's not wrong. But he probably wishes he didn't say that.

------
jgalt212
What a turd. He treats his customers (surge pricing) and now suppliers
(drivers) like garbage.

What's the best viable alternative to Uber?

